# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Facebook-Bully pages, I don't know what they're called...

## Otherside

I think I've come just come across a Facebook bully page that someone from College has put up there. I'm not mentioned on it personally, there's nothing on there that suggests anything about me at all, other than the fact paranoia is now ringing alarm bells in my head and I'm probably going to be checking it a lot now to see that there is nothing about me...sigh. Nevertheless, it's giving me a bad feeling and there's some things mentioned on there about people I know in person that's making me uncomfortable. I've reported it, but heck, Facebook seems to be crap at dealing with reports like that. It's a toxic world, Facebook.

Why do people do this? Why do people have to be so mean and immature like this? It's only a few days old and there's already 500 people liking it, again, some the parents of people I know, some friends of mine, tutors even...and it's sick. I once saw evidence that a similar page was made mocking me back in school, and I've seen some not so nice comments about me on Facebook. There's "This is the funniest page ever" being said on there and it's just sick. Maybe I'm being over sensitive...but heck, I've learnt a lot lately. I guess that's because of my situ at the moment. Which is not well at all, and slightly unstable.

Jesus, making fun of the people who attend the Learning Support at school? I did. Because it was empty, quiet, and back at school they were well aware of my anxiety and so I hit there, even though the place was kinda depressing. But heck, I'm at home right now with bipolar disorder, and although that's not a learning disibility or anything, and I don't have anything like that...Is it really any different? Making fun of someone for something that isn't there fault? It's sick, really.

----------


## compulsive

Yeah I heard about those. Makes me sick. And FB refuses to put down stuff like this even when many complaints are written in!

----------


## Coffee

There used to be "rate your shag" university facebook pages that grew very rapidly, but because they actually named people, Facebook took them all down. I think if enough people report it, it should get taken down.

----------


## meeps

Seriously, I just reported the page that this tumblr post references http://thatpsychicgirl.tumblr.com/po...ps-t0risg0rawr and within seconds got a message saying they will not remove it as it doesn't count as hate speech...their report system is shit. [BEEP] facebook.

----------


## kc1895

> Jesus, making fun of the people who attend the Learning Support at school? I did. Because it was empty, quiet, and back at school they were well aware of my anxiety and so I hit there, even though the place was kinda depressing. But heck, I'm at home right now with bipolar disorder, and although that's not a learning disibility or anything, and I don't have anything like that...Is it really any different? Making fun of someone for something that isn't there fault? It's sick, really.



People like that are not living in the real world.  They live inside a depraved world by feeding on other people's insecurities to make themselves feel better and trap their victims to believing that its how it should be.   





> Seriously, I just reported the page that this tumblr post references http://thatpsychicgirl.tumblr.com/po...ps-t0risg0rawr and within seconds got a message saying they will not remove it as it doesn't count as hate speech...their report system is shit. [BEEP] facebook.



That facebok page no longer exists.

----------


## Otherside

> People like that are not living in the real world.  They live inside a depraved world by feeding on other people's insecurities to make themselves feel better and trap their victims to believing that its how it should be.



I know, I know...sadly that doesn't make me feel much better. Seems a few people have stood up on that page at least. I hit report but Facebook haven't taken it down, just deleted some of the posts. I didn't even get a reply from Facebook.

----------


## meeps

> That facebok page no longer exists.



Guess all the tumblr reports finally got their attention.

----------


## Skippy

Wow that is totally sickening.... and yah FB dun care cuz they're so rich as a result of what they do with their site that they could care less bout it's users.
I dunno why I'm even on there myself anymore.

----------


## Otherside

^There was a programme on here a long time ago, about Facebook refusing to take down pages mocking people who had died, or refusing to do anything about people who would go on and leave messages like "Come join me in my swanky pad in hell". I know you can block people on personal pages, but if someone makes a page and posts a picture of your dearly deceased's head pasted onto a pornstar all over it, there's not much you can do.

There's freedom of speech, but this is the Internet, and you agreed to the terms and conditions when you applied. 

This is why I seriously do not buy the freedom of speech thing. It's there to allow you to say that you think the current president is a load of crap without being executed, not to allow you to post not so messages about somebody died...maybe even in horrible circumstances, and to upset the family for your own sick amusement.

The internet really has some horrible places on it. I found this. A while back there was a site even worse...for a monthly fee, you could gain Fake ID of the victim in order to wreck there lives, sending anonymous messages to the victims partner suggesting that the victim had been with someone else. Now, I get hatred and all, but honestly, some things are just a step to far.

It's amazing that this is on the site





> Please use your common sense and *only send  emails and text messages to those   that would find such not harmful*...*It is illegal to send abusive, threatening, racist or hate-inciting messages*....In plain English - *do not use these services for illegal activities. It's for   your enjoyment and entertainment.       *



And then they sell this:





> *Send An Anonymous SMS 
> Message To Ex Friend*
> 
> *Just choose one of our shocking insults, or write your own - and   we do the rest*



With insults such as:





> Do the world a favor - take an overdose
> Why don't you slip into something more comfortable - like a coma
> If you are raped and cannot defend yourself - keep still and enjoy it



Which In my opinion, all three of those class as somewhat "abusive", especially the first one which would _really_ get me, and therefore, are according to the site, illegal, and they are encouraging you not to do anything illegal...whilst selling that!!!

----------


## metamorphosis

Theres the trade off with a gigantic social network site like facebook. It can be a wonderful way communicating with others, of reuniting and finding old friends and family members. A great way to share pics and keep in touch with people without having to always call, finding groups that interest you etc. Then you have the ugly side of facebook. Where you have the immature, selfish, people, Those who enjoy creating drama, fights, chaos, gossip etc between friends and groups. They love to use it as there stomping grounds!
That part of it makes me sick but there really is no way to control it through the server. You decide who to befriend. What groups to join and who you want to open up to on there. So, basically choose those people cautiously!

----------


## Otherside

I know, I know...theres a lot of weird stuff on Facebook and as far as the groups things go, well...I generally don't use any on there. Usually, I'll use another forum. Mostly because I can then hop onto a username and be totally anonymous and not have to worry about what I post on here being relayed to my fathers new feed...or something...again. How many people [BEEP] about there parents on Facebook and then realize they're friends??? Idiots.

Then there is the plain idiotic people. The ones who take pictures of there new credit card because they personalized it and put a picture of there cat on in or something...and don't realize that they've just given me all the information I need to make a few amazon purchases...

Idiots.

----------


## metamorphosis

> I know, I know...theres a lot of weird stuff on Facebook and as far as the groups things go, well...I generally don't use any on there. Usually, I'll use another forum. Mostly because I can then hop onto a username and be totally anonymous and not have to worry about what I post on here being relayed to my fathers new feed...or something...again. How many people [BEEP] about there parents on Facebook and then realize they're friends??? Idiots.
> 
> Then there is the plain idiotic people. The ones who take pictures of there new credit card because they personalized it and put a picture of there cat on in or something...and don't realize that they've just given me all the information I need to make a few amazon purchases...
> 
> Idiots.



Or the friends competition. I know some people personally, that have around 20 - 30 friends and family in their lives. I go to their page and it shows 250 friends. I'm like damn, he got really social since I talked to him 3 months ago. I had facebook and then cancelled it because of some of the B.S. going on and I really just don't get into keeping up really. I reopened it with the single purpose of trying to find some old friends. Which I did manage and that was really a cool thing. I also do not befriend people I have no idea who they are. I did that with about 2-3 people and now I get daily updates from these people. Who I have no connection, nothing in common with whatsoever.
Like wow theres a new picture of Sandra at a club with 3 friends pole dancing. Cool, except I have no idea who Sandra is and I really don't care about the wild night out.
I can't imagine people who friend strangers by the dozens. Receiving quotes, updates, pics, and everything else that can be sent from some person unknown to them. That would irritate me!
Thanks for the 10 pics from the club yesterday, Sandra, I was really stoked about them. I need to delete those three strangers/friends of friends, of friends...... I think that will put my grand total of friends at 20, lol. but at least I actually know them!

----------


## Otherside

^I'm having a cleanout of mine. deleting all the people I met in infant school and haven't spoken to in eleven or so years...I once got added by some rich kid from Ethiopia or somewhere whose entire wall seemed to consist of posts about Jesus and cocaine...I was bit like..._whattttt?? Who are you??_ 

I don't get the adding people you have no clue about bit. If I wanna meet new people, I'll do it on an internet forum. I tried Omegle once. Fail. 

(BTW, Sandra sounds...interesting)

----------


## metamorphosis

> ^I'm having a cleanout of mine. deleting all the people I met in infant school and haven't spoken to in eleven or so years...I once got added by some rich kid from Ethiopia or somewhere whose entire wall seemed to consist of posts about Jesus and cocaine...I was bit like..._whattttt?? Who are you??_ 
> 
> I don't get the adding people you have no clue about bit. If I wanna meet new people, I'll do it on an internet forum. I tried Omegle once. Fail. 
> 
> (BTW, Sandra sounds...interesting)



Yeah, Sandra, I really needed to choose a random name. A name that could not be of anyone I know. It's the idiosyncratic, superstitious, karma part of me. Her real name on facebook is Aimee or something. She's some raver that basically has nothing in common with me. I also got one( friend of a friend) lol., that I believe spends her whole day posting inspirational quotes on there. I have nothing against a good inspirational quote but I mean this was a bombardment of one after another, all dayyyy. She was like a living virus of cheesy, inspirational greeting cards. ::  I had to go to drastic measures and delete her. The situation was getting serious.I was starting to gag and my email was overflowing with her facebook updates. I thought my computer was going to crash, just from the torture of having to deal with this.

What's Omegle?

----------


## Otherside

> Yeah, Sandra, I really needed to choose a random name. A name that could not be of anyone I know. It's the idiosyncratic, superstitious, karma part of me. Her real name on facebook is Aimee or something. She's some raver that basically has nothing in common with me. I also got one( friend of a friend) lol., that I believe spends her whole day posting inspirational quotes on there. I have nothing against a good inspirational quote but I mean this was a bombardment of one after another, all dayyyy. She was like a living virus of cheesy, inspirational greeting cards. I had to go to drastic measures and delete her. The situation was getting serious.I was starting to gag and my email was overflowing with her facebook updates. I thought my computer was going to crash, just from the torture of having to deal with this.
> 
> What's Omegle?



http://www.omegle.com/ 

You go on, connect, end up chatting to a random stranger about...something. My sister showed it to me a while back, I never quite got it, considering everyone I tried to talk to was 1)Either a stripper 2)a 12 year old boy.

I noticed they've added "pervs not welcome"

----------


## metamorphosis

> http://www.omegle.com/ 
> 
> You go on, connect, end up chatting to a random stranger about...something. My sister showed it to me a while back, I never quite got it, considering everyone I tried to talk to was 1)Either a stripper 2)a 12 year old boy.
> 
> I noticed they've added "pervs not welcome"



So the opening lines are like-
"So, hey how are you doing?";P
"Nice that we can chat!";P
The teenage kids voice hasn't even changed yet, lol!
Good times!
You're in the UK We have a local "chat/conversation"=hookup line for the Denver metro area where I live. Some of the pics and poses on there, it can be pretty scary. Times are tough. I had a free account on there for around a month and then I cancelled it. I would rather take my chances at a library or small grocery store. Ideally, join a local club or group that have the same hobbies or passions as you. Like i really should join a local cycling club. They usually meet every weekends for rides. I mean whatever you're into, there is usually groups that meet up. At least that way, everyone has something they are all into. Not necessarily for dating but it's a starting point for people with the same interests/passions

----------

